# greetings from the philippines



## guro_abon (Nov 13, 2004)

*Greetings to All Martial Artist,*



Punong Gurop Henry E. Espera , Founder/Head Master Instructor of Rapido Realismo Martial Arts in Cavite and Manila, Philippines are now accepting interested individual (local or Foreigner) to train with him either in a private one on one or  private group training here. We are inviting those who want to learn, discover, train, and teach this Martial Arts system. 





*Punong Guro Henry Espera. Has accepting prospective student and future Guro of the Arts, he open his Arts to anyone who wanted to learn and plan to initiate a series of CERTIFICATION COURSES on a monthly basis to those interested person that are being taught through traditional  private classes, one on one or group with limited number of participant ( 5 ) will be accepted to ensures the training will be intense and high quality. These courses are geared toward educating, training and certifying adherents who will have the opportunity to represent and teach the Rapido Realismo. These individuals have the right and will also set the standards for the next generation of Rapido Realismo Warriors and Guardian. The Apprentice and Basic Instructor candidate Course certificate will be issued upon successful completion of the course and the exam. All instructors possessing this certification will be of the highest quality and will be given the right to represent and teach this Combat Arts. Currently, we are selecting applicants, forming classes and scheduling seminars and form the Training Group Program to those who want to initiate or form his own Rapido Realismo Training Group.  We are Recruiting interested individuals who wanted to learn and have his own training group and serve as Group Leader ( a step for Instructorship or to attain a new level of ranks)*

*We invite you and your group to participate. All courses will be in Private instruction format and will be held here in **Cavite** or **Manila** ( open air backyard or park training), **Philippines** throughout the year . At the end of each Private training, participants included in the Instructor Candidate Course will have their completed hours entered into our records. Once completing the required training period, participants would be eligible to take the evaluation and examination. Upon successfully passing the rigorous training and examination, graduates will be issued a **Apprentice or Basic Instructorship Certificate based on the course completed. In addition to private format training we are offering seminar ( to this date are only available to **Philippines** residence and instructors ) classes taught by Punong Guro Henry E. Espera. Instructor certification is available through this method as well. Examination requirements and renewal requirements will be the same. A personal background check are needed to ensures the reputation of the group are in good standing, we are requiring you to send a Application Letter  and Formal Application form or Resume. If you are interested, please contact us:*





*Guro Isagani Abon*

*Combatpamuok2@yahoo.com*

*www.angelfire.com/art2/rapidorealismo*


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello guro_abon,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!! Please continue to visit our website, search the forums, and post in our various forums or create new unique threads.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Guro-abon.  This is a nice place to be.  Happy posting!


----------

